# Modified Alkyd



## midlo777 (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone use a product called modified alkyd? I'm not sure what brand labels are out now but I used an ICI product that was an interior oil, flowed like an oil, had low odor, was hard like oil but washed out with water. I found it worked much like your better oil-enamel but could run on you in the corners of a panel door. I've been out of the field for a year but wondering who has used it and what they think.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

That is a hybrid right?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I think its technically an alkyd modified acrylic.
Some BM products are modified. Hell on brushes. You need to water wash them, then final rinse in spirits.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

I believe what you are referring to is a water reduceable alkyd. Modified alkyds are solvent reduced, not water reduced. There are several types of water reduceable alkyds. Generally they are used in the "dumpster" coating business, have poor shelf life but have very good properties for application and durability. Some companies use this technology for architectural coatings.


----------



## midlo777 (Dec 14, 2008)

What I'm refering to is an interior trim enamel for residential use. I used it on repaints when customers had issues with the strong smell of oil base enamel.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Mirrolac-speed offered by Devoe - I bought a gallon tested it on about a foot's length on my trim at home - seemed really good, used a chinex brush, I liked it. It's just that Devoe seems to have absolutely no dealers anymore - I bet you could even use flotrol for latex paints with it - for an even better open time and reduced brush marks. I just so don't really care anymore about that 'oil' trim paint look anymore. I use a good quality product from P&L, Muralo, or California - all latex based - and so far the work all looks great. I just don't really care anymore about being ultra high end anymore - the products they market these days seem to all work really well. Folks that insist on oil trim paint - I up the price 100% - I just don't like using those products anymore.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> I just don't really care anymore about being ultra high end anymore


Dan

I could swear I just read a post by you the other day where you were describing your marketing plan as being highly targeted specifically to the highest of high end demographics. If you intend to sell paint jobs as well as wash jobs, you better start caring about the snob factor. Believe me, if their friend/sister/neighbor/designer/architect told them that oil is best, you had best be slinging the oil. 

I am starting to really worry about you.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I have painted in Cali. Florida and Michigan which are so overly "earth friendly" that alkyds are gone, or leaving.
Now that I am in the most overlooked boring part of America I will be using regular sweet alkyds far longer than coastal painters.
yay me!
Keep those Frankenpaints away from me and my trusting clients!!


----------



## ike322 (Dec 5, 2008)

I believe the ICI paint you are referring to is the Dulux Advanced Oil.


----------

